# Long 2360 - Lift Cylinder back up ring - how to install?



## mcentyre (Apr 3, 2015)

This is probably a dumb question.
My Long 2360 is having thee point lift issues (won't lift with any load, but will lift with no load). I looked at the cylinder o-rings and they looked fine but since I was there, I ordered all the rings to eliminate them as a problem. One of the rings I ordered was the back up ring TX12279. I can't figure out where it's suppose to go. I didn't see anything like it during disassembly. Either it was missing or I'm not understanding where it is. I have the parts diagram and it's not helping much.

Anyone give me a push in the right direction?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Can you attach the full parts breakdown with the schematic mcentyre ?.


----------



## mcentyre (Apr 3, 2015)

FredM said:


> Can you attach the full parts breakdown with the schematic mcentyre ?.


Sure.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you for the parts list, gives a better idea of how things fit, the O ring is fitted to the cylinder first and then the thrust ring goes on next like the drawing shows, also take particular note when replacing the O ring and thrust ring on the piston, thrust ring into the piston ring land first and then the O ring, use some oil when fitting these two items, I used vaseline when I did seal repairs back when.

The thrust rings are to prevent chaffing of the O rings against the metal on the pressure side.


----------



## mcentyre (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. However, I don’t think this is the thrust ring. The cylinder in that parts diagram is the sleeve, not the cylinder. The back up ring is made of a thin plastic like banding on a box for shipping and shaped like a big rubber band. It’s larger than the cylinder. I was test fitting today trying to figure it out. There’s an o ring around the out side of the sleeve. This band seems like it might go on the outside of that o ring. It didn’t seem to want to fit flush so I’m not sure. I didn’t want to force it and mess it up.
Thanks for your help. Too bad that diagram isn’t clearer.


----------



## mcentyre (Apr 3, 2015)

mcentyre said:


> Thanks for the reply. However, I don’t think this is the thrust ring. The cylinder in that parts diagram is the sleeve, not the cylinder. The back up ring is made of a thin plastic like banding on a box for shipping and shaped like a big rubber band. It’s larger than the cylinder. I was test fitting today trying to figure it out. There’s an o ring around the out side of the sleeve. This band seems like it might go on the outside of that o ring. It didn’t seem to want to fit flush so I’m not sure. I didn’t want to force it and mess it up.
> Thanks for your help. Too bad that diagram isn’t clearer.


I just re-read your response. Are you saying that there are two thrust rings. One the piston and this one on the o ring around the sleeve?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

mcentyre said:


> I just re-read your response. Are you saying that there are two thrust rings. One the piston and this one on the o ring around the sleeve?


Seems not, now that you describe the ring as being like it is, usually there is a thrust ring with an O ring, that is a newey to me, sorry, I cannot help you with that one, maybe a dealership or even from where you have bought the parts from, there is just the one thrust ring and O ring for the piston.


----------



## mcentyre (Apr 3, 2015)

Here’s some pictures. FredM, if I’m understanding correctly, you’re talking about the ring in picture 1. What I’m trying to figure out is the white band. It seems like it should go about where I have it in picture 4. It’s going to be difficult to get it in there flush so I’d like to be sure before I try and mess it up. The O ring in picture 3 goes around the outside of the sleeve. It’s larger than the piston.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

mcentyre said:


> Here’s some pictures. FredM, if I’m understanding correctly, you’re talking about the ring in picture 1. What I’m trying to figure out is the white band. It seems like it should go about where I have it in picture 4. It’s going to be difficult to get it in there flush so I’d like to be sure before I try and mess it up. The O ring in picture 3 goes around the outside of the sleeve. It’s larger than the piston.


Your photos haven't come through mccentyre.


----------



## mcentyre (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## mcentyre (Apr 3, 2015)

I suppose it does help to actually upload them. Sorry about that.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

mcentyre said:


> View attachment 75389
> View attachment 75390
> View attachment 75392
> View attachment 75393


In photo one -- the thrust ring goes to the rod side of the piston and then the O ring, your parts breakdown shows this, and 
in photo three and four -- I would agree with how you have the outer ring around the O ring, this is the only way it can go looking at your photos.

Been a bit long winded, clean her up and bolt her back together, all should be well.


----------



## mcentyre (Apr 3, 2015)

FredM said:


> In photo one -- the thrust ring goes to the rod side of the piston and then the O ring, your parts breakdown shows this, and
> in photo three and four -- I would agree with how you have the outer ring around the O ring, this is the only way it can go looking at your photos.
> 
> Been a bit long winded, clean her up and bolt her back together, all should be well.


Thanks agin for your help!


----------



## mcentyre (Apr 3, 2015)

Put it all back together and I still have the same problem 🤨
The lift will raise when there’s no pressure on the arms, but just putting my foot on one will hold them down.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Does your tractor have a loader attached?, does this work OK?.
How long have the hydraulics been like this?.


----------



## mcentyre (Apr 3, 2015)

FredM said:


> Does your tractor have a loader attached?, does this work OK?.
> How long have the hydraulics been like this?.


No loader. It’s been like this for a while. It’s probably sat for a couple of years because the raise/lower lever was locked up. I had to take it off to free it and get it moving.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Do you have an operators manual for the tractor?.

Have you raised the lower links to a height that you can stand on them?, can you do this at some time, need to see if the links sink with your weight on them, this will check if the ram seals are ok and are holding.

How long since the hydraulic oil filter been changed out, and the screen cleaned in the suction line?.

Trying to find a workshop manual on the hydraulics, need to see how the system works, of course, no luck yet.


----------



## mcentyre (Apr 3, 2015)

I haven’t had a chance to mess with it again until today. I made a little progress. I was inspecting around the pump and found that the little 3” piece of rubber hose that connects the filter assembly to the tube running to the reservoir he’d deteriorated to the point of partially blocking the flow. I took the hose off and made a temporary connection with aluminum tape just to see if it changed anything at all

it did! Now when I stand on the arms, it can actually lift me and hold my weight 250lbs (keep that part between us). The problem now is that the upper arms seem to not be making it completed to the top of their travel. Close, but not all the way. The arms also pulse with weight. About every second, the lower arms drop a couple of inches. I worked it up and down a while to see if it just needed to bleed, but it didn’t change anything. I’ll get a better coupler tomorrow. Any ideas what causes the pulsing? Do I need to bleed manually somewhere?




FredM said:


> Do you have an operators manual for the tractor?.
> 
> Have you raised the lower links to a height that you can stand on them?, can you do this at some time, need to see if the links sink with your weight on them, this will check if the ram seals are ok and are holding.
> 
> ...


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I think a service is required on your hydraulics, you need to check if there is a filter screen in the transmission housing on the suction pickup, and replace that rubber connection, how long has the hydraulic oil filter been in use??, the pump was most likely sucking air at the rubber connection and not oil hence no lift at the arms and you have since found out, get the supply fixed up first and then worry about the pulse, the pulse is usually the piston seal, but you have replaced that, lets get the oil circulating first.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Do you have an operators manual for your tractor??.


----------



## mcentyre (Apr 3, 2015)

I have this. Long 2360 and 2360 DTC Owner's Manual

i also have the parts catalog. I haven’t been able to locate a filter screen, just the screw on filter. I replaced the fluid and filter when I first started working on this problem a few weeks ago. I may change the screw on filter again in case pieces from the coupler have gotten in it.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

It seems like that the suction line for the hydraulic pump comes from under the transmission, has a single bolt holding this to the transmission, have you looked at the parts manual in the hydraulic section to see if there is a filter screen at this location, I can't find a parts manual to check, so I have to ask you to have a look.

If the hydraulic filter is new, I would hold off replacing this yet.


----------



## mcentyre (Apr 3, 2015)

I looked through the parts manual for all the hydraulic system and I could find anything referred to as a filter or screen besides the screw on filter.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

mcentyre said:


> I looked through the parts manual for all the hydraulic system and I could find anything referred to as a filter or screen besides the screw on filter.


Righto!!, another question, is the hydraulic filter before or after the pump?, if it before, then that would be the reason for no filter screen..


----------

